# Poor acceleration under heavy load



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Sounds like limp mode to me. My 2003 Jetta would do this because it was overboosting. No hard codes or CEL. My VGT vanes were sticky.

If you can plot all engine parameters (boost, fuel, load, etc…) on an tablet or app while triggering the limp mode it should give you an idea of what is happening.


----------

